# Karpfen lebend fritiert (China)



## kühkopfangler (8. August 2012)

Die Chinesen sind doch abartig...

http://www.stern.de/lifestyle/leben...-eine-abscheuliche-tierquaelerei-1523039.html


:r:r:r


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfen lebend fritiert (China)*

Um gottes Willen!


----------



## Theo (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfen lebend fritiert (China)*

Das ist ja echt nicht zu fassen, so eine Abartigkeit.
So etwas ähnliches hatten die Koreaner auch drauf, als sie einen lebenden Oktopus zerschnitten, ihn mit Sojasoße übergiessen und er beim Verspeisen auf dem Teller zappelt.

Die Asiaten haben da echt einen Sprung in der Schüssel. #d


----------



## kühkopfangler (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfen lebend fritiert (China)*

Was man da im Internet findet :c Da hatte sich einer vom Affen ein Arm gewünscht und da hatte der Affe mal lebend nen Arm weniger. Mit der Umwelt haben die`s ja auch nicht so aber Hauptsache immer potenzsteigernd...


----------



## teddy- (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfen lebend fritiert (China)*

viel spaß beim frühstück, mittag und abendbrot nu tut mal nicht so und wie schmeckt euch euer frühstücksei 

versteht ihr denkt mal drüber nach wir sind kein bischen besser


----------



## derporto (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfen lebend fritiert (China)*



teddy- schrieb:


> viel spaß beim frühstück, mittag und abendbrot nu tut mal nicht so und wie schmeckt euch euer frühstücksei
> 
> versteht ihr denkt mal drüber nach wir sind kein bischen besser



Der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Verspeisen eines Frühstückseis und dem Verspeisen eines noch lebenden Fisches erschließt sich mir nicht.

Ich denke, hier sind die Grenzen des westlichen Moralismus erreicht.


----------



## sunny (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfen lebend fritiert (China)*

Wurde gestern bei Galileo gezeigt. Sah nicht wirklich schön aus, als der Karpfen während des Verspeisens noch "fröhlich" vor sich hinatmete #d.


----------



## Duke Nukem (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfen lebend fritiert (China)*

*Zitat aus obigem Link:

"Empfindet ein Fisch Schmerzen?*
Ja, Fische können Schmerzen empfinden wie andere Wirbeltiere auch, daran  besteht inzwischen kein Zweifel mehr. Mehrere Studien und Gutachten,  unter anderem von Professor Hoffmann von der tiermedizinischen  Universität München, belegen das."


Andreas


----------



## teddy- (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfen lebend fritiert (China)*

das ist ja das schlimme das man da kein zusammenhang sieht aber über andere sitten und bräuche rumeiern 

aber stimmt schon wenn das essen auf dem teller nicht zappelt ist alles io 

mahlzeit


----------



## U&J (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfen lebend fritiert (China)*

Sowas ist einfach nur krank!...keine anderen Worte dafür


----------



## olaf70 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfen lebend fritiert (China)*

Ich hab mal zwei Jahre in einem Studentenwohnheim gewohnt, wo immer Studenten aus aller Herren Länder untergebracht wurden u.a. natürlich auch Asiaten.
Ich muß schon sagen, deren Essverhalten ist für Mitteleuropäer mehr als gewöhnungsbedürftig. Das ist nicht wie beim Chinesen um die Ecke!

Aber egal, ich denke der Hauptunterschied ist daß man in Deutschland sich wenigstens nicht freiwillig bei den "Schweinereien" in Legebatterien, Schlachthöfen oder Tiertransporten filmen lässt. Wenn das Fleisch oder der Fisch dann im Supermarkt liegt sieht man keine Qualen und kein Blut, da ist alles schön und sauber.

Die Asiaten scheinen da irgendwie unverkrampfter mit umzugehen, Essen mit Spaß eben.


----------



## derporto (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfen lebend fritiert (China)*



teddy- schrieb:


> das ist ja das schlimme das man da kein zusammenhang sieht aber über andere sitten und bräuche rumeiern
> 
> aber stimmt schon wenn das essen auf dem teller nicht zappelt ist alles io
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Karpfen lebend fritiert (China)*

Und da das in einem Forum, wos um Rezepte für von Anglern gefangene Fische nix verloren hat und zudem nur wieder Stress erwartbar ist, ist das hier dicht..


----------

